# Burning A 55 Gallon Barrel



## midnight a~ 1/4  smoke (Jan 23, 2008)

After reading BBQ BUBBA's post on his smoker I had to try it. Went and got the barrel today and will start working on it soon.

A dumb question, when doing the first burn-out's can I use Eucalyptus logs? I know not to use for smoking/cooking but is it okay for the burn out?

It burns real hot.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Don't see why not  ...  I burnt mine with "piss elm".


----------



## azqer (Jan 24, 2008)

If you have access to pallets they work real good


----------



## midnight a~ 1/4  smoke (Jan 24, 2008)

I got it, just make fire. :)

Thanks


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 24, 2008)

A lil tip....drill your intake hole's before you burn, that way your getting some oxygen to the fire for a hotter burn!!


----------



## midnight a~ 1/4  smoke (Jan 24, 2008)

Decided I wanted a new drum $40.00 as the one I got was used for unknown product. I was told it was for waterbased paint but not sure. I will use it for a rain catch or charcoal storage. Want to be safe.

Anyway, since this one is uncoated on the inside is there any reason to do anything other than a regular seasoning burn?


----------



## midnight a~ 1/4  smoke (Jan 26, 2008)

Okay, when 1st joined, said I would have dumb questions. I guess my last post was way beyond dumb due to the lack of response.

I assume since the drum is new I just oil the inside down with lard and do a couple 2-3 hour season burns at about 300Âº.

By not doing the real hot burn-out to remove what ever was in the drum prior thinking maybe to not destroy the exterior paint except at very bottom. I know it's a UDS but my wife would not like the trash can look if I could avoid it.

Or if the paint will come off regardless then I will strip it down and use stove paint. What do you all think.

Plan on starting the build today and will post Pic's on tools and procedure. If you would like to see them.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 26, 2008)

Sorry i mised your last post...
All you need to do is season the new drum as you stated, run some nice smoke thru it also!!
The original finish will not burn off so if you like the finish, leave it as is!!
Expect to see some pic's here shortly, P.M. me if you have any ???


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Miss ed this post also..  What Bubba said  ...


----------



## midnight a~ 1/4  smoke (Jan 27, 2008)

Well winged it by the 100 or so threads I read. I really need to get a better fire cage. I picked up a small Weber like a 13" one for $5.00 at the swap meet. Drilled a bunch of 1/2" holes but I think it is to narrow and sits to high.

So here is the project, it took longer to get the parts than to build it.

The New Barrel






Shiny And Clean



Getting Ready To Drill Intakes



Most All The Tools You Need



Just A Hole



Intake Installed



2 Intakes



Close Up Of Nut



Ready To Season



Seasoning



Started fire about 5:45 with 5-6 lbs of unlit Rancher stacked concave in the little Weber. Added some Mesquite chunks and 3/4 lit Rancher from Charcoal starter.

Run up to 300º in about 10 minutes with both intakes open. 2 hours later running at 340º. This will take some learning to get it right. Using 2 standard oven thermometers sitting on the cooking grate. Been to Lowes and HD neither had one for the drum.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Great job  ...  Temp control will get better  ...  I'm in the process of learning mine.   I'll post my pics tomorrow.


----------



## allen (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Pork Smoker, how and where did you get a clean drum?


----------



## midnight a~ 1/4  smoke (Jan 27, 2008)

Got mine here. http://www.sunwestcontainer.com/ Looks like they are only in Arizona. I just drove down and picked it up. They also have the larger 85 Gallon ones.

Look in your local Yellow Pages under Barrels & Drums.

Good Luck.


----------



## midnight a~ 1/4  smoke (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay it is a little after 10:00pm I am ready to call it a day. Temp running about 320Âº. It has been 4 hours. Closed intakes and capped exhaust with heavy aluminum foil (no control cap yet).

350Âº for 4 hours on 1 load of about 8-10 lbs of Rancher, can't wait to try 225Âº this thing should BBQ for hours on a single load.

This is in 60Âº weather, when it gets to be summer here at 100+Âº WOW.

I could never keep my Char-Griller going for 4 hours at 340Âº without constant tending.

Wanted to let it go all night but rain coming in after midnight and do not want water in the drum. 

I will be smoking a couple pounds of bacon next to work on seasoning and the temp control.


----------



## kookie (Jan 27, 2008)

Good looking smoker. Nice job.

Kookie


----------

